# Finished my Seaview.........



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm finished....I haven't made up my mind wether to go back over it with the airbrush and do some highliting. I actually like the finish as it is, so I may not.....Here's a few pictures, and a link to my Photobucket if you want to look at build photo's and a couple short videos....I may build a custom display base for it later too if it doesn't fit into one of my large existing cabinets! 
























See build photos at: http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l35/Finktim/Seaview/


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

AWESOME!!

I wish I had the steady hand for all that kind of tiny detail.

What's with the guy in the radio shack? Pay attention crewman!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great!
Thanks for sharing
Dave


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

His legs won't fit under the table Lou!!! LOL! Good eye! (He looks kool sittin' in the red lit room though when the roofs on!)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Splendid job!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

looks real cool, I always loved that sub


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

NIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEE job, Tim!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice work Tim - I hope I can get my front window seam as invisible as yours! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Tim,
Your Seaview looks great. Something to be proud of for years to come. Hope mine turns out as nice. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate:thumbsup: Job well done :wave:

makes me wnat to go into diplomatic discussion with the other half and do another one.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

AJ-1701 said:


> makes me wnat to go into diplomatic discussion with the other half and do another one.


AJ,

If your other half is like mine, then diplomatic discussion won't work when it comes to buying a second kit that you already have ... but alot of begging, pleading and a REALLY GOOD funny excuse does seem to work most of the time ...

Of course you can always just order one and then try to think up a reason for buying it while it's in the post.

Oh ... and a promise for a night on the town helps too ... especially if it includes a movie or theater show that she's been wanting to see, but you wouldn't be caught dead at ... 

Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nobody' driving!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. This was a totally different build for me. To be honest, if I did it again, there's some stuff I'd do different I think, but that's me. I don't have near the knowledge most of you guys do about this sub, because I'm really just a grease monkey car/bike/fink guy! It was a fun break from what I normally build. 

As for the window seams, I still see em'. I spent hours on that sucker, filled and sanded probably 6 times with Zap-a-Gap, then topcoated with some putty until it looked dead smooth, and when the paint went on, I saw them again! What are ya' gonna' do!? LOL! They aren't too bad, but they are there! Biggest problem now is where the heck do I put it!! It won't fit in my display cabinets!!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

So what would you do differently? (One of the guys still putzing around tinkering with mine before seriously starting it..)


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I really liked the airbrush work the guy did on the radio controlled one we saw on video last week. That's what I originally had in mind, to do something different. I like the colors I used, and it's still tempting to go at it with the airbrush. The Tamiya rattle cans work really well though, and I like the finish. (And believe me, I'm about as anti-rattlecan as they come) 

I'd be tempted to order the higher cost lighting and photoetch set probably too. I do question one thing, what are the PE limberhole panels for? How do you use them? Cut out the molded sections or what? 

I was a bit "all-thumbs" wiring the circuit board on the Voodfx system, if I used it again I'd clean up my wiring harness. I also damaged a few of the hand holds when cutting away the section under the missile tubes, which pissed me off good. Not that noticeable, but the problem is there. 

I might wire the Flying Sub for lights, and get the PE set for it too, but you can't see doodly in that thing, so not sure it's worth it. 

I don't know, I tried hard to do a good job, but not sure I took it as serious as I do my custom cars and bikes. What do you think?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

You showed the last car before, so I'm not at all surprised at your beautiful Seaview. Love the hot pink Demon!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job on your sub Tim ! I got the photo-etch set from Paragrafix offered on CultTVman's site. It looks amazing ! It includes everything below including the dining room table and chairs, lounge chairs, and a credenza with a miniature Seaview ! There is a nice brass TV monitor to replace the one molded on the observation lounge wall. For the chart table a tiny brass drafting machine arm is provided. You also get the console, port and starboard controls, and the ladder for the observation deck atop the sail. Two radar antennas are included for either the studio model or the technical drawing version. There are brass replacements for the railings surrounding the flying sub bay access hatch and the periscope island. You get all the external doors (really fine detail); one of the doors can even be mounted in an open position if so desired. The limber hole panels will take some work as they require removing the existing limber holes in the hull. Panels are provided for either the 8 or 17 foot version. The brass replacements for the flimsy plastic kit handholds alongside of the missile hatches (extra are provided in case you lose a few) and cleats are a nice touch as I broke a few of these off just looking at the kit in the box ! 
This PE set will really add to the kit IMO. 

Limber hole panels for surface mounting 
Radar antennae 
Control Room ceiling beams 
Control Panel for the sail 
Furniture for the observation lounge 
Hand holds and docking cleats 
Rudder connector rods 
Ladders and doors


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WOW ! Looks GREAT, really OUTSTANDING !!!
Bert


----------

